# Good beginner Harness



## Newguy12358 (Aug 31, 2011)

Wondering what would be a good harness to get for Double rope and spur climbing. I have climbed with spurs for setting tree stands 
and climb steel towers with fall arrest PPE, but still would consider myself an amateur. I have a few oaks to take down and some storm damaged trees that need to come down. I would like to do the work myself and am looking for advice on a harness. Any opinions on the (Master Classic) for Double line and spur climbing? I am not above spending money to be safe and would prefer to only buy one harness for life. Thanks


----------



## husabud (Aug 31, 2011)

I hope your 80. One harness for life? Give me a break! Not trying to be rude, but there is no one harness that will last a lifetime. I climbed on my old Buck for ten years before I decided to use my head and be safe. That old thing was an accident waiting to happen. What style climbing are you doing, Ddrt or Srt (I guess Ddrt after rereading)? Everyday or once in a blue moon? Every system has different requirements for equipment. Be aware and be safe, but do not think one saddle will last forever. One saddle just may last your lifetime though.


----------



## flushcut (Aug 31, 2011)

Okay lets see.... NEVER spur up a tree that is not a removal. That being said if you do you will never gain the respect of your peers and it goes against the standards and practices of our profession. 
All the tree saddles on the market are safe but the main difference is comfort and bells and whistles. Your best bet is to hang in as many as you can and see what works for you.


----------



## Newguy12358 (Aug 31, 2011)

I have some trees to prune with dead branches (Double rope), and a few complete removals (spurs). Just would like an opinion on a good harness for both. I will probably not climb all that often and one harness will more than likely be the only one I buy.
Thanks again


----------



## Saw Dust Smoken (Sep 1, 2011)

Used a Buckingham saddle (flat seat style) for eight years. Four D's style. Good starter saddle. Moved on to the sliding bridge style.


----------



## RacerX (Sep 1, 2011)

There are tons of threads here regarding saddles. We can give you some opinions but let's start with how much to you want to spend? You can browse here if you haven't already:

http://www.wesspur.com/saddles/saddles-harnesses.html


----------



## Newguy12358 (Sep 2, 2011)

Thanks all,
RacerX, Money is not really a factor. My concern is being safe, having something practical that suits rope climbing and spur climbing. I most likley will be using it primarily for felling and pruning, but recreationally first to practice rope climbing (Double line) more than likley. I am leaning toward the Master Classic because it looks simple, comfortable and thought the fixed Dee would be safer (For me) rather than floating. I will prob only want to buy one harness... rephrasing my "for life statement". 
As a side note: I noticed that you are from NJ and wondering if you could recomend any climbing, pruning, and or tree care classes. I am not an Arborist or trying to be an Arborist.. but have always had an appreciation for the woods and trees, species, diseases, and things that affect them... Hind site maybe I should have been.
Thanks Again


----------



## RacerX (Sep 2, 2011)

If you're looking for an all around saddle I would choose one that's in the style of Petzl Sequoia, Weaver Cougar, Sherrill's Edge, Treemotion, Glide or Ergovation etc.. These saddles all have similar features but are very different in price. I use a Cougar with a rigid batten seat. I used the leg loops for a while but didn't like the stress that they put on my thighs. They do offer better mobility however. I would opt for a floating bridge rather than a fixed D saddle. I've used both and the floating bridge is just more comfortable and allows for more freedom of motion. Any pro saddle will likely last you a long time with occasional use. Just look at the saddle features and try to figure out what you think that you'll need for your style of climbing. Post question on the forum and get lots of opinions.


----------



## DangerTree (Sep 21, 2011)

flushcut said:


> Okay lets see.... NEVER spur up a tree that is not a removal. That being said if you do you will never gain the respect of your peers and it goes against the standards and practices of our profession.
> All the tree saddles on the market are safe but the main difference is comfort and bells and whistles. Your best bet is to hang in as many as you can and see what works for you.


 
That's not true man I climb very large trees here on the west coast that the spur will never penetrate the bark- ever. 4" thick+ bark on old growth fir is standard fare around here. Or maybe a bigass Bull pine you aint gonna hurt it. Furthermore it's mostly a cosmetic thing any way it doesn't really hurt the tree. But I'm with you with loosing style points when doing keepers though.


----------



## flushcut (Sep 21, 2011)

DangerTree said:


> That's not true man I climb very large trees here on the west coast that the spur will never penetrate the bark- ever. 4" thick+ bark on old growth fir is standard fare around here. Or maybe a bigass Bull pine you aint gonna hurt it. Furthermore it's mostly a cosmetic thing any way it doesn't really hurt the tree. But I'm with you with loosing style points when doing keepers though.


 
I'll give you that but the OP is out in Jersey they don't have trees like that.


----------



## Newguy12358 (Oct 12, 2011)

*Follow Up/ Friction hitch ?*

Well I followed my heart and not my head, although I know I wont be handling a chain saw in a tree for awhile I just wanted to climb really bad. I pulled the trigger on a new harness. I knew I would be out of town for over 3 weeks so I brought the rest of my gear with me. While I was out here in OK I Got a Buckingham master classic deluxe. So far I love it, starting with the taughtline on a long tailed bowline for a day, then quicky to a split tail with a blakes hitch. I have been climbing every other day and playing with knots and lines all night in my appartment, watching Gerry Berneck videos, and reading the tree climbers companion..yes every day. So my question now is do alot of you guys use a V.T. hitch? What do you find better for entry with the body thrust, the V.T. or the split tail?, and as well with the foot lock?
Thanks again all!


----------

